# Bugs in water trough



## Equuisize (Jun 9, 2009)

For the past week we've had little tiny bitty bugs in the kids water trough.

They aren't there first thing in the morning, when it cool out yet, but appear

quite quickly once the temps warm up.

It's been way above normal temps for us for several weeks now.

It's a light green 35 gallon plastic trough - thought maybe it was going

from a black trough to the lighter color that made them visible but we

got this one last summer and never saw them in our cool summer last year.

We are dumping the water and scrubbing the tub 3 times a day now

to try and avoid the kids sucking them up.

Anyone have a clue what they might be (other than gross)

and how to get rid of them?

Thanks


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 9, 2009)

mosquito larvae? Do they look like little wiggly things? I am not sure from your description what they are but here are some tips for keeping buggies at bay.

If you are really good about make sure you don't let water levels get too low, get some feeder goldfish from the pet store. They are really cheap, and some will die. So you have to check daily and scoop them out. They are awesome for eating little bugs and what not in the tanks. Put in a cinder block or a small stack of bricks to allow the fish to get out of the sun if your trough is in a sunny spot. I need to get some this year, I have used them in years past with great success.

Otherwise you can add apple cider vinegar to your water. This will keep the acidity up and usually keeps buggies and algae at bay also, plus you horses get all the benefits of acv. I don't use acv in the trough though so I forgot the amounts. 1-2 tea per gallon I believe though. Someone will chime in I'm sure.


----------



## Annabellarose (Jun 9, 2009)

A pool bug/leaf net works well for scooping bugs, leaves, and grass or hay out of livestock water tubs/tanks/troughs. I dump and scrub all water tubs/tanks/troughs 1-3 times a week or more and all water buckets daily, but the pool bug/leaf net works well for days that I don't or can't scrub the tubs/tanks/troughs. You can buy one at Wal-Mart or at any pool supply store for between $12-$15.

The vinegar might inhibit the growth of algae in the water, I don't know, but I do know that vinegar (or chlorine/bleach) will not kill or deter all bugs.

Edited to add: I do not recommend putting pet goldfish in your tubs/tanks/troughs due to the potential for salmonella, which horses are susceptible to and pet goldfish can and do carry and transmit. Just Google "goldfish and salmonella" if you don't believe me.




I know that horses drink out of ponds and streams with fish in them all the time, but my belief is why take the chance?


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

We've got these teeny little gnats that come out late afternoon and I don't know why, but they always seem to end up in the water buckets! I scoop them out with a kitchen strainer but yes, it's REALLY annoying! I moved the water buckets into the horses' stall and that seems to help a little bit - I think it's out of their "line of fire". I also am now finding lady bugs in the water - weird!

Liz R.


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 9, 2009)

Annabellarose said:


> Edited to add: I do not recommend putting pet goldfish in your tubs/tanks/troughs due to the potential for salmonella, which horses are susceptible to and pet goldfish can and do carry and transmit. Just Google "goldfish and salmonella" if you don't believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that horses drink out of ponds and streams with fish in them all the time, but my belief is why take the chance?



This has been done for years and is quite a common practice in many areas. It is a very successful & environmentally-friendly way to deal with the problem. In all my years experience doing this and with others that I know do this I have ever heard of anyone's horses having any difficulties with salmonella. Your horse actually already has at least one strain of salmonella in it's digestive tract and some horses carry more strains than others, there are over 100 strains. Although it can cause diarrhea, most of the time the salmonella actually helps with digestion. Horses that come down with a case of Salmonellosis almost always have a compromised immune system to begin with or the intestinal flora has been disrupted. A much larger threat to the horse and you would be West Nile Virus, which would be carried by the mosquito larvae hatching in the tank.


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 9, 2009)

I appreciate the input so far.

Michael just emptied the trough, again, and moved it to what is now the shady

side of the barn. It's not shady in the morning though but they aren't as many

flitting around now with it in the shade.

So maybe your theory was right Liz. They do look kind of gnatty but then like Rebel's

Hope questioned about Mosquito larvae, that had been my first thought. However, I'm not

sure what those would look like although I've heard of them before. Even with our much

higher than normal temps we don't have lots of mosquitoes here.

We are clean trough freaks but dumping the water multiple times a day is even over

the edge for us. Michael has taken to not filling it to the top so we're not being to

wasteful and it's easier to keep moving it with the shade.


----------



## pinck43 (Jun 9, 2009)

I didn't realize that about goldfish. I put them in my tank every year to eat the larve.


----------



## RebelsHope (Jun 9, 2009)

pinck43 said:


> I didn't realize that about goldfish. I put them in my tank every year to eat the larve.



You have nothing to worry.


----------



## pinck43 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good. I have done it for years and plan to continue doing it. thanks for the info. dionne


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jun 9, 2009)

Nancy

You might try adding a fish tank "bubbler" - I haven't tried it yet, but some people swear by them - I am with you, emptying and scrubbin (good thing it stays light till after 9 these days). I think moving to a shady part of the paddock is a good idea also - my troughs that are in shady areas don't get nearly as dirty as the ones in the direct sun. I also use bleach after I wash the tanks out - don't know if it really helps, but it makes me feel better. My hubby insists that cleaning them with the power washer does a better job than me and the scrub brush - probably does, but it is pain to hook up!

I guess there is a downside to all the nice weather we have been having, but I will accept it - waaaay better than going back to the rain, rain, rain and more rain we had for the past 8 months!

Stac


----------



## Annabellarose (Jun 10, 2009)

I am not interested in arguing about salmonella and horses, but I would like to post, for those that are interested in learning about the threat that salmonella can be to your horse or horses, a great article written by my favorite equine author (if you are a member of the Horse.com). Another (if you are not).


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 10, 2009)

I am happy to report (knock on wood) that the bugs aren't here this morning.

Maybe because the sun hasn't broke thru yet but they did stay away yesterday

afternoon, as long as we kept emptying, scrubbing and moving the trough

with the shade.

If that's all we have to do, that's a simple enough fix.

I did check everyone's buckets in their bedrooms and there was no sign of

them in the barn.

Still am not sure what they were but as long as they stay away is all I care about.

Stacy, that 'bubbler' sounds interesting. Wonder if that's what they use to

oxygenate the water in aquariums? Good idea, keep the water moving so no place

for them to land.

Definitely don't want to give up the good weather - easier to move the trough.


----------

